# Französisch



## Schillerstrasse (14. Januar 2009)

Hiho,

ist vllt gerade 'nen franzose hier oder wer, der sehr gut französisch kann und könnte mir bei einer wegbeschreibung helfen (für die schule)? kriege es einfach nich gebacken..


----------



## Tabuno (14. Januar 2009)

Schreib morgen ab.


----------



## Schillerstrasse (14. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Schreib morgen ab.



Ist 'ne Strafe *g*


----------



## Abrox (14. Januar 2009)

Schillerstrasse schrieb:


> Ist 'ne Strafe *g*



Ne Strafe ists durch Paris laufen zu müssen ohne ein Wort zu verstehen ^^.

Naja ich hab mich bei Französich immer durchgemogelt. Wörterbuch, passendes Wort gewählt und gehofft das es richtig war.


----------



## Mefisthor (14. Januar 2009)

Ich habs gelernt und ich denk ich kanns. was gibts zu übersetzten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lg


----------



## Alanium (14. Januar 2009)

Ich kann's so halbwegs... 3 1/2 Jahre hab' ich's jetzt schon.^^ Was musste genau machen?


----------



## simion (15. Januar 2009)

Ah Französisch /vote for close und löschen
Niemals dieses Wort in meiner Nähe^^


----------



## EspCap (15. Januar 2009)

Ich habs auch 3 1/2 Jahre und kann es zumindest besser als Spanisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Was brauchst denn genau?


----------



## Tabuno (15. Januar 2009)

Jetzt ists eh zu spät, die Hausaufgabe war heute schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (16. Januar 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> Ich habs auch 3 1/2 Jahre und kann es zumindest besser als Spanisch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Über "Donde esta la Autopista?" (Wo ist die Autobahn?) hat sich in Mexiko jeder köstlich amüsiert. Die Standardsätze die man zT lernt sind für die Einheimischen dann doch auch recht lustig. Insofern bin ich ein Fan von all diesen Phrasen geworden!
Obwohl ich Französisch nie so recht mochte werde ich doch auch nie vergessen: "Noubliez pas les casques!" - Vergesst die Helme nicht!


----------



## RubenPlinius (16. Januar 2009)

französisch ist doch sooo eine schöne sprache xD
(bitte die lyrics rechts zu beachten)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSeSDfb_3rU


----------



## EspCap (17. Januar 2009)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> französisch ist doch sooo eine schöne sprache xD
> (bitte die lyrics rechts zu beachten)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSeSDfb_3rU


LOL!


----------



## Falathrim (17. Januar 2009)

rofl...das Lied muss ich nem Kumpel von mir schicken, der kann perfekt Französisch (war da nen vierteljahr und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Alanium (18. Januar 2009)

Je veux te voir dans un film pornographique... Oookaaaay... XD

Hat hier wer das Französischlernbuch Découvertes (gehabt)?

Ich werde niemals den besten Satz von allen vergessen: BOUM! C'est le choc! xD


----------



## Saytan (18. Januar 2009)

RubenPlinius schrieb:


> französisch ist doch sooo eine schöne sprache xD
> (bitte die lyrics rechts zu beachten)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XSeSDfb_3rU


Hahahahah,ich geh mich mal aufhängen


----------



## Exo1337 (19. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Ich werde niemals den besten Satz von allen vergessen: BOUM! C'est le choc! xD



Arthur est un peroquet!


----------



## EspCap (19. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Je veux te voir dans un film pornographique... Oookaaaay... XD
> 
> Hat hier wer das Französischlernbuch Découvertes (gehabt)?
> 
> Ich werde niemals den besten Satz von allen vergessen: BOUM! C'est le choc! xD



Jaaaa, genau ^^ Die Sache mit dem Skateboard und den durchgebrochenen Baguettes... Das vergisst man auch nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Quatre baguettes pour le prix de deux" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xelyna (19. Januar 2009)

< mag französisch 

Aber Strafe ist Strafe, so lernst du doch nichts (;


----------



## Tabuno (19. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Hat hier wer das Französischlernbuch Découvertes (gehabt)?
> 
> Ich werde niemals den besten Satz von allen vergessen: BOUM! C'est le choc! xD


Hmm, bin grad bei Découvertes 2, fast 3. Wann kommt das?^^


----------



## Alanium (19. Januar 2009)

Tabuno schrieb:


> Hmm, bin grad bei Découvertes 2, fast 3. Wann kommt das?^^


Das ist im ersten Buch! xD

Wir sind jetzt mit dem dritten angefangen... Freu dich schon mal auf einen 5 Seiten langen Text.^^


----------



## EspCap (19. Januar 2009)

Wir sind beim vierten, freu dich auf den sinnlosesten und schwachsinnigsten (und 3 Seiten langen) Text der Französischbuchgeschichte ^^


----------



## Alanium (19. Januar 2009)

Die sind ALLE sinnlos.


----------



## Tabuno (19. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Das ist im ersten Buch! xD
> 
> Wir sind jetzt mit dem dritten angefangen... Freu dich schon mal auf einen 5 Seiten langen Text.^^


Dann fand ich ihn irgendwie nicht lustig... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, kann vielleicht daran liegen das ich nie Vokabeln lerne <.<


----------



## EspCap (19. Januar 2009)

Alanium schrieb:


> Die sind ALLE sinnlos.



Aber der sprengt den Rahmen^^
Kurze Zusammenfassung:
Es spielt auf einem anderen Planet und/oder in der Zukunft, wo man für jeden Mist eine "permis" = Erlaubnis braucht. Die Hauptfigur bekommt nach 15 Jahren Arbeit zum ersten mal eine "permis de vancences", also eine Urlaubserlaubnis für 15 Stunden, 13 Minuten und 41 Sekunden (ja, das steht da so drin). Und "Vacences" ist auch eine eigene Region ausserhalb der Stadt, wo er dann ist. Da tirfft er dann einen anderen Arbeiter, der eine Sekunde länger Urlaubt hat als er, worauf er meint der sei sicher ein viel besserer Arbeiter als er undsoweiter undsofort, alles in allem klingt das als wollte ein besoffener und/oder bekiffter Kinderbuchautor eine Science-Fiction Story schreiben... furchbar ^^ 
Das Teil heisst "permis de vacences", damit ihr euch schonmal drauf freuen könnt ^^


----------



## Xelyna (19. Januar 2009)

Muss außer mir grade die ganze Zeit noch jemand an folgenden Satz denken beim Lesen des Threadtitels? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Französisch kann ich ziemlich gut - nur mit der Sprache happerts noch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja ich weiß der ist alt *g*


----------



## claet (20. Januar 2009)

Xelyna schrieb:


> Französisch kann ich ziemlich gut - nur mit der Sprache happerts noch.



Verdammt - auf Seite 1 sagt irgendwer er mag Französisch, da hatte ich
beschlossen den zu bringen, scrolle auf Seite 2 und dann das 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

